# Best Decoys I have ever seen!



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

I just got 18 GHG FFD elites in today and they are the sweetest looking decoys I have ever seen! Just wanted to say that.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Amen to that!! way to spend ur $ "wisely"!! now go get some bags for em' and keep em that way, lol!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I'd have to say that the best looking decoys on the market are the dave smith decoys, but for $300 per 4, I think GHG has the best overall decoy on the market.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

i would have to agree that the dave smith's are superior when it comes to realism but when it comes to affordability, its ghg all the way! durabiltiy category goes to bigfoot!!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I agree GHG all the way!!! Guys talk about the durability of other decoys and how you can throw them all around and they hold up. I like to take care of my gear clean them off and put them on the rack at the end of the hunt I have no problems with my dekes.


----------



## HunterDuck (Feb 10, 2007)

personaly i think waterfowl hunting has become to much of a money sport. hell i used to call canadas into floater decoys. I would much rather have a decoy that lasts than one that looks good. Avery decoys, yeah I have em but do i back em is the ? I also have bigfoot decoys, I have never once had then fall apart, break, or become discolored. Avery is over rated and so is hunting these days. I never hear anyone talk about how much they just enjoy being out there or talk about how much fun they had its more about how MANY they shot or dont. To bad that this turned into a money sport.


----------



## Goosehisperer (Mar 15, 2006)

Amen brother.. ghg is deffinately the way to go and man are they addicting once you see the results they produce :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

HunterDuck said:


> personaly i think waterfowl hunting has become to much of a money sport. hell i used to call canadas into floater decoys. I would much rather have a decoy that lasts than one that looks good. Avery decoys, yeah I have em but do i back em is the ? I also have bigfoot decoys, I have never once had then fall apart, break, or become discolored. Avery is over rated and so is hunting these days. I never hear anyone talk about how much they just enjoy being out there or talk about how much fun they had its more about how MANY they shot or dont. To bad that this turned into a money sport.


trust me, we dont talk about how much we enjoy being out there b/c that is just common sense and a known fact amongst everyone. would we be spending so much money if we didnt enjoy being out there and how much fun it is? i'm more than willing to spend all the money i can on this sport b/c i love it soo much. spending my money on hunting makes me feel good about myself because it is going to a good cause and not on other stupid things. the way i look at it is, "_the more you put into the sport, the more the sport rewards you in return."_


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Amen to that bandman


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

I didn't want to start any kind of a debate. I own lots of bigfeet and just wanted to express how impressive the realism is on the GHG compared to them or other traditional full bodies. I do agree however that Dave Smith decoys are in another league, but come on who in Gods name would pay $900 a dozen. I can surely think of better ways to spend that kind of $.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

proagr465 said:


> I didn't want to start any kind of a debate. I own lots of bigfeet and just wanted to express how impressive the realism is on the GHG compared to them or other traditional full bodies. I do agree however that Dave Smith decoys are in another league, but come on who in Gods name would pay $900 a dozen. I can surely think of better ways to spend that kind of $.


isn't it frickin rediculous, 900 per dozen, anyone heard of dropzone elite decoys??? they are 900 a dozen too, and I don't think they even look as good as GHG, how the hell can there be a mrket for that expensive of a decoy?


----------



## blacklab33 (Feb 10, 2007)

Triple B said:


> proagr465 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't
> > isn't it frickin rediculous, 900 per dozen, anyone heard of dropzone elite decoys??? they are 900 a dozen too, and I don't think they even look as good as GHG, how the hell can there be a mrket for that expensive of a decoy?


they used to be 250 per 4 and 750 per doz which is crazy. and i think their price is 280 per which is still 840 a doz. they dont have movement and the whole body is like a sand paper material. the only reason they price em so high is they say it takes 3 hours per decoy. which is insane and the bodys are so bulk 1 piece might be nice but when they cant fit in a bag and they have no motion :eyeroll: . their motion is 30 dollar stakes that doesnt look realistic for that decoy. id rather go with hardcore and rig better motion for a lower and same quality price. who needs to be able to stand on their decoy anyways. unless your putting atvs over your decoys neatly bagged or tossed upon wont have that much weight. if your spending that much your going to need or consider a bag and drop zone their is no way. i guess some people are willing to buy 2 doz and keep em for life. thatd be a nice gift if you had a rich friend or relative buying you decoys :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I agree with you hunterduck. Waterfowling is a really trendy thing right now, alot of people with bucks are doing it that didn't 10 years ago. I think it will fade off eventually though.


----------



## HunterDuck (Feb 10, 2007)

you say u put money into the sport and who doesnt. my point is when do u here about anything other than killing not the money aspect. I mean we all are successful in some way it just depends on how you define it.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

You talk about turning into a money sport and you are right, but I see you "guide" that is what hurts the sport of hunting the worst.


----------



## HunterDuck (Feb 10, 2007)

i guide to take people that normally dont get to experience hunting the way the rest of us do out. to see how excited they get when a group of mallards lands on them in a field. not for the money. im in college if i was a full time guide i would tell you that i guide because i enjoy making others have success. guiding is not ruining the sport, land owners who dont give hunters a chance are.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

AMEN BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah ghg is the next best thing when u can't afford dave smiths...actually i'd rather have GHG because if i broke a davesmith i'd probably throw up.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

on huntingsnows.com a guy is selling 5 dz dave smiths for 350 a dozen, heck of deal, wish i had the money


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

HunterDuck; if you're not into guiding for the money; why on earth would you bring someone you don't even know into your select hunting spot. Blame it on the landowner? Shame on you!! I hunted a field last year a few days after another group and picked-up 50 empty hauls, candy wrapers, cigarette butts and more. Don't blame the landowners, they may be liable for those they gave permission to disrespect their property.:eyeroll:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Whoa! Land owners ruining it? First off, I have about 90% success when talking to land owners, I've made friends with people, people that I stop in to visit with even when I don't want to hunt. Those land owners spend their lives on that land, they sweat and bleed on that land, they pay taxes on that land. There is *NO* reason that they have to give *ANYONE* permission to do anything on it if they don't want to. I grew up on a farm, when you've spent enough time in a field that you know where every rock is, exactly where the soil is the best, and can pull up an exact mental image of what each inch of it looks like in your mind, you'll realize that it becomes something a little more sentimental than just being some huntin ground. If you were a farmer and you were scrambling to fix your broken combine with a big patch of green on the radar moving your way fast and you had some guys pull into your yard with a truck worth four times more than yours and a trailer with enough dollars worth of toys in it to pay for enough seed to plant every field that you farmed twice, you might just be in a bad enough mood to say no too. It's a playground to us. It's home to them.


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Well said


----------



## HunterDuck (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow i guess a lot can get tangled up in the vines on this site. Im not putting down the land owners Im say this exactly. If one group of disrespectful morons leaves all there shells wrappers, etc out in the field then the next groups of hunters should not be treated the same because of the previous. We all no there is a lot of disrespect out there i would know the most. but i think everyone should be given a chance to prove themselves worthy.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I think what I said still applies. You can't blame the land owners for being defensive of their private property. There's a thing called negative rights in a society like ours. Which means you don't have to help someone out if you don't want to. It makes no difference to the farmer if you have fun hunting in his field or not. Maybe you're great guys who will clean up, maybe you're not. But either way, the farmer rarely gets anything out of it. So if he doesn't want to risk letting a group of strangers play around on his land, he doesn't have to. I think you should change what you're saying from, "land owners not giving hunters a chance are ruining the sport" to "hunters that give land owners a reason to not trust other hunters are ruining the sport."


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

start to finish, this thread sure got de-railed.. lol, good stuff!

1) ghg elites-very good decoys
2) waterfowling equals a money sport only if you want it to. (spend the money and keep up pace w/ technology if you want or stand pat and remain old-school/old-fashioned if you want.. totally your choice!
3)landowner issue= never-ending debate.. as we all know, its a privilege not a right to be able to go on someone else's property. the thing that gets me is when people start abusing that privilege and especially disrespecting it. i just don't get when people can't clean up after themselves. thats prob. my biggest pet-peeve is when people leave their garbage, hulls, etc.


----------



## HunterDuck (Feb 10, 2007)

hold on a sec. your sayin farmers gettin nothing out of this. most farmers get payed to place crp on there ground. so there getting nothing. and most farmers that turn me down are to be frank ********. I show respect and a simple no would be just fine but they go the extra mile and thats why my feelings are so strong on this point. I mean really in most cases there is a field full of ducks and what are we going to do to it but drive in it. I love the excuse tear it up because they disk it in anyways and you would never ever beable to tell the difference. by the way my grandpa farms so i do also know a lot about the subject.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

If you want more land owners to give you permission on their land treat them with respect. Every time you hunt on someones land pick up EVERYTHING and offer to give them some of your game. If they refuse, take down the address and send them a nice ham or something for Christmas. Farmers will remember stuff like that and you will not only be able to hunt their land next year, you will become friends with them. Not to mention they are ten times more likely to give hunters a chance.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

hunterduck, 
go "DISK" the field over them big ruts and tell me its not a problem. especially w/ an older tractor w/o hydraulic seats. its not a huge problem but its one that can be worked around pretty easily. also, i don't think farmers find big ruts appealing to the eye and the neighbor's eye for that matter. it's their land and if they don't want it lookin like crap, that's their right.

not tryin to single you out but imagine youre the landowner for once.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

haha why does every thread about decoys eventually turn into a fight?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Lets keep this one on track guys.


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

GHG decoys are good looking decoys but they dont last. Broke a ton of Averys but never broke a big foot. If you want a decoy that will stand up to abuse and kills birds big foot hands down.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

greenhead61 said:


> GHG decoys are good looking decoys but they dont last. Broke a ton of Averys but never broke a big foot. If you want a decoy that will stand up to abuse and kills birds big foot hands down.


uh oh, here goes the circle again. uke:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah lets end this thread now, we all know what comes next


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

but trip,
ghg's are way better decoys, and bigfoots are way more better, and ghg's break all the time, and final approaches heads fall off, and higdons look like crap, and ghg's paint scheme is so much more realistic, and hard cores break easy, and bigfoots can be thrown around, and ghg's have movement, and littering and! littering and! 
:homer:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

:rollin: :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

haha well put


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

littering and, littering and, littering and..... smoking reefer


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Mother of God!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

C'mon meow, can't we all just get along? Right meow there is more important things to worry about..... :lol:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

lol :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

who wants a mustache ride??


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

All the fun that can be had reading other people's posts  All the decoys mentioned so far are really great decoys, but it's all relative. I'm a bigfoot fan, but Avery, Hardcore, and D. Smith all look better. My one and only complaint about Avery is it seems they push their decoys on you all the time (like all the magazine adds, etc.) They make a good product, it should do the selling for them.


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

Ya right, are you a Bud Man or an antiquated Old Style or Falstaff guy? Advertising sells, da. Have you ever, by chance watched the Super Bowl?


----------

